# Food Safety News - 05/15/2022 China records Salmonella outbreak from contaminated water



## daveomak.fs (May 15, 2022)

China records Salmonella outbreak from contaminated water​By News Desk on May 15, 2022 12:03 am
... Continue Reading


----------

